
Reddit Commenter's Fight for Anonynmity Is a Win for Free Speech and Fair Use - panarky
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/05/reddit-commenters-fight-anonynmity-win-free-speech-and-fair-use
======
panarky
Two big wins:

1) _The First Amendment protects the audience as well as the speaker_.

2) _The court carefully reviewed the fair use factors and concluded that "they
tip sharply in Darkpilver’s favor."_

And a pretty big loss:

The counsel for the Jehovah's Witnesses get the identity of the Reddit user
anyway, even though the copyright claim is "far-fetched".

